# Will golf next see another Tiger Woods or another Arnold Palmer?



## truebluefan (Sep 22, 2006)

The aging, yellow dog named Mulligan stretched out on the carpet next to the office door at Bay Hill and didn't move except to lift his eyelids when footsteps disrupted his morning nap.

Suddenly, he lifted his head and staggered to all fours, wagging his tail when he heard a familiar voice coming up the stairs.

Arnold Palmer climbed the final few steps and smiled at his dog.

For more than 50 years, Palmer has made everyone around him feel better.

That's why he's the King.

Read more


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

To some extent, I'm curious how you chose to mention only the two players in the title of the thread. How were other players of icon status left out? How about Jack Nicklaus, Bobby Jones, Ben Hogan, Gene Sarazan, Sam Snead, Tom Morris, (Young & Old), Jimmy Demaret, Byron Nelson, Lee Trevino, Tom Watson, Gary Player, Boo Weekly... (well, maybe someday!!!)

How far would you care to extend this list?

Therein lies my answer... YES... There will always be someone who comes along and replaces someone who has had their day in the sun.

The key is that none of those mentioned were totally eclipsed by someone else, relegated to a footnote in history. They live on in the annuls of golf as the greatest players who ever lived because golf respects its history without denial of the past when the current time provides a new champion. Records are made to be broken, but frequent winners have a personality demanded of them. They become larger than the game, so they become our heroes. We acknowledge today, but never forget yesterday.

We may decide in time that Tiger is the best golfer who ever lived, based on whatever statistics he eventually puts up through the sum of his career. That doesn't mean that 30 years from now, we won't be saying the same thing about one of those little 5 year old, baby faced killers we see in golf magazines and on television... little guys and girls who already shoot par.

There will always be the next big thing.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

agree Dennis there are great players of yesteryears there are great players of today and there will always be great players of tomorrow.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I think that the difference is that Tiger and Arnie impacted the game like no other players. It isn't their accomplishments so much as the way they were embraced by the golfing public. Arnie brought the game out from relative obscurity and made it a true spectator sport. No one before him was able to spark the sort of fanatic enthusiasm that was the signature of Arnie's Army. His timing also coincided with the advent of television sports coverage, and Palmer's personality and charisma were a perfect match for the new medium. Jack rode the wave of popularity to new heights on the weight of his game, but his personality never inspired the fans to the same level of exuberance as Arnie did. He and every other player since merely benefited from the phenomenon that began with Arnold Palmer

Tiger broke on to the national golfing scene as an instant celebrity, then lived up to the hype and carried the game and fan adoration to heights it may never see again. He brought thousands of new golfers into the game who would likely have never even considered it otherwise. Admittedly many have since dropped out again, but not through any fault of his. Tiger has just enough of Arnie's charm when he chooses to turn it on, and probably more game than Nicklaus. The combination makes him an icon, bigger than life, and certainly the biggest star to ever hit a golf ball.

Tiger and Arnie transcended the game itself, and no other player, regardless of how good he is or was, can say that. :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Fourputt said:


> (Arnie's) timing also coincided with the advent of television sports coverage, and Palmer's personality and charisma were a perfect match for the new medium.


Exactly right.

Don't forget though, when Jack along, he was originally "Fat Jack" and people didn't like him because he would occasionally beat Arnie. Jack popularity rose as Arnie stopped winning so much, but more so, because Jack lost a lot of weight, grew his hair long and assumed a totally hip looking persona.



> He and every other player since merely benefited from the phenomenon that began with Arnold Palmer.


Wow Rick! Does your wife know you are right this often? 

Every once in a while, you hear a player mention how the iconic figures have all put money in their pockets by growing the tour. They better never forget it.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Wow Rick! Does your wife know you are right this often?


Thanks Dennis. I try to keep that secret. That way it's easier to play dumb when I need to.


----------

